
Ash HN: What does dropbox care what filesystem is it being hosted on? - proginthebox
Recently, I came across the requirements of dropbox where it can not work on certain filesystems. I am curious why. I am curious how does the underlying filesystem matters to dropbox. Shouldn&#x27;t it just have need to access inodes and directory structure and be happy?
======
byoung2
I believe Dropbox needs a filesystem that supports extended attributes to
store metadata related to syncing.

~~~
db48x
They really just don't want to put in any extra engineering or QA effort

